# Export before and after image



## hallrar (Oct 10, 2009)

I have some pictures I want to create a before and after JPGs of. Do you know what is the quickest way?
I want the before version to also include the same croping as the after version.

Hal


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 10, 2009)

Hal,

My suggestion would be:[list type=decimal]
[li]While having the oldest entry (Import) in history selected, create a Virtual Copy (VC) of the photo[/li]
[li]Back in the final developed version, while having the most current entry in history selected, _Copy Settings_[/li]
[li]In the Copy Settings dialog, only select _Crop_[/li]
[li]Back on the VC, _Paste Settings_[/li]
[li]Export the original image and the VC (the VC will get a unique filename upon export)[/li]
[/list]


----------



## tzalman (Oct 11, 2009)

Do your crop first, immediately after Import. Edit the image to your heart's delight. Export a jpg. Go back in History to the second entry "Crop". Export another jpg with a different name.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd follow Beat's thought process, and create a VC of the image, whether you go back to import and then sync the crop or create the VC as it is, and reset the other settings. 

But then I'd go adrift, and use Contact Sheet in Print module to create your 2up document of the before/after images both on the same sheet, and print that to jpeg, if that's the end result you're looking for.


----------



## hallrar (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, I will go with Beat's suggestion.

Maybe I am naive, but I just thought this operation was so common among users it was already a standard feature, like a save both before and after option.

Hal


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 11, 2009)

Part of the idea behind non destructive editing that LR uses is the ability to go back to the original image and not need copies of files as they can be generated at any time. Hence most users that I know of don't keep multiple copies of files except for back ups.


----------



## hallrar (Oct 12, 2009)

[quote author=Kiwigeoff link=topic=8'72.msg55'49#msg55'49 date=1255284384]
Part of the idea behind non destructive editing that LR uses is the ability to go back to the original image and not need copies of files as they can be generated at any time. Hence most users that I know of don't keep multiple copies of files except for back ups.
[/quote]

I'm not sure if you are arguing here that my wish is not logical working in Lightroom. Let me just explain why I was asking for such save before/after option.

I want to have a before and after picture so I can make a presentation of them in Premiere Pro. So I need to export to JPG versions to import them in Premiere.
I want to create a "slide show" in Premiere with each picture fading from the before version to the after versjon. I want to slowly zoom in on each picture. So when you fade from the before to the after version it's necessary to have the exact same crop of the picture to have a nice fade.
I hope I am explaining myself good enough for you to understand my goal.

When you want to do this with 4'-5' images, going forth and back in the Lightroom history to create the JPGs is a little time consuming.

Hal


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh I think I'm with you! So you mean you've already processed the images, and you want to be able to export the 'before' state too, for use in your slideshow?

How's about this then....

Create a preset which sets everything to default settings - I can't remember whether there's already one by default. Crops aren't included in presets.

Select all of the images, and create virtual copies. With those virtual copies selected, looking at Grid view, select your 'back to default' preset in the Quick Develop panel so that all of the virtual copies revert to default settings, but without resetting the crop.

Does that work?


----------



## hallrar (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, about late reply, but yes, that's exactly what I want I guess. I'll try this now!

Hal


----------

